
Show HN: GoNevis, a blogging platform - Alir3z4
Hey,<p>This is my first Show HN.
I&#x27;ve built GoNevis, a blogging platform where people can have a blog.<p>It&#x27;s in a very early stage but has its core features that people would expect from such system.<p>Main website: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gonevis.com&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gonevis.com&#x2F;</a><p>Announcement post: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.gonevis.com&#x2F;gonevis-the-blogging-platform&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.gonevis.com&#x2F;gonevis-the-blogging-platform&#x2F;</a><p>I appreciate your feedbacks.
======
sova
Hey it looks great so far. I'm just getting into it.

On the new entry page, I would recommend adjusting the line-height of the
title input field. Some of my g's are getting clipped on the bottom. May just
be Chrome or my zoom level, but it is just something I noticed.

Very nice so far, keep up the amazing work.

~~~
Alir3z4
Thank you for your kind comment. We're working toward many fixes and
enhancement on the new Entry page and the editor.

------
Alir3z4
As asked/suggested, below is info for a demo account:

Blog URL: [https://demo-blog.gonevis.com](https://demo-blog.gonevis.com)

Dash: [https://dash.gonevis.com](https://dash.gonevis.com)

Username: demo

Password: DemoDemo1

------
jennytodavchych
Looks really good. How much time it took from you, to do this work?

~~~
Alir3z4
Thank you.

3 developers, one backend (me) and 2 frontend (my brothers), both of us having
full time jobs.

We worked on weekends or after work in our free time (2 hours a day).
Development started from June 2015.

Also the frontend is completely open source:
[https://github.com/SavandBros/gonevis-
dash](https://github.com/SavandBros/gonevis-dash)

~~~
Alir3z4
Sorry, Development started from June 2016. I made a typo there that cannot
edit anymore.

------
Dinius
Fix it for mobile. Quick glance says the headings are overflowing the width
causing horizontal scroll, and the two buttons near the top are overlapping
each other.

~~~
Dinius
Also, the color choices of the navigation dropdown literally makes it
impossible to read it on my dimmed mobile screen, change it/increase the
contrast.

~~~
Alir3z4
The colors were bad, we deployed the fix. Thank you so much for letting me
know about the issue.

------
posnet
I don't want to have to sign up to try out the interface.

Do you have a demo site set up somewhere?

~~~
Alir3z4
You're right, I should have provided a demo account. Sure, please use the info
below:

Blog URL: [https://demo-blog.gonevis.com](https://demo-blog.gonevis.com)

Dash: [https://dash.gonevis.com](https://dash.gonevis.com)

Username: demo

Password: DemoDemo1

